# GPU Temperature mit PHP oder VB Net auslesen



## Toolmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem beim auslesen der GPU Temperatur bei ATI Grafikkarten. Könnt ihr mir sagen welche DLL da von dem ATI Treiber dafür zuständig ist? Oder mir eine andere Methode nennen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hallo mein freund! Willkommen in TPU! Benutze einfach ATI-Tool um the GPU temperatur auszulesen


----------



## Toolmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Das könnte ich natürlich machen. Nur bringt mir das in meinem Programm recht wenig. Ich möchte doch nur die Temperatur haben. giebt es vieleicht fertige Dll Dateien oder sonst einen Trick für Ati Karten.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 23, 2009)

Ne da kenne ich mich zuwenig aus..


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 23, 2009)

Toolmaster said:


> Das könnte ich natürlich machen. Nur bringt mir das in meinem Programm recht wenig. Ich möchte doch nur die Temperatur haben. giebt es vieleicht fertige Dll Dateien oder sonst einen Trick für Ati Karten.



Vielleicht hat der Macher von ATI-Tool eine Minute Zeit fuer dich und gibt dir die nötige Info.. schicke W1zzard eine Nachricht ich denke der ist hier der einzige der dir helfen kann


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2009)

besser mit gpuz

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65258

http://www.google.com/search?q=gpuzshmem&hl=en&filter=0


----------



## Toolmaster (Jan 23, 2009)

@W1zzard

Danke aber da tauchen auch gleich die ersten Probleme auf.

Die GpuzWrapper.dll lässt sich in VB net 2008 einbinden (verweis) aber beim ansprechen bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung:

Es wurde versucht, eine Datei mit einem falschen Format zu laden. (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x8007000B)

Die GpuzShMem.dll lässt sich erst garnicht einbinden da sie keine gültige Komponente ist.

Kannst du mir da bitte weiterhelfen?


----------

